# Any Ideas?



## Sakis (8 mo ago)

A friend gave me this Java Moss like or Cladophora like plant from an old almost abandoned aquarium he has. Any ideas of what might be?


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

It is a moss. Most of the stems lost their leaves but you can see the leaves in the last picture.


----------



## Sakis (8 mo ago)

Well, I know it's a Moss but wondering of what type. I managed a few hours ago to probably identify it as Stringy Moss (Leptodictyum Riparium).


----------

